# Frameless Tank



## noillinator (Mar 13, 2008)

I wanted to know what everyone thought about these tanks. They are frameless. All the egdes are polished except the inside edges of the top. The second tank is about 75 gallons. The first one is smaller. So take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

these things are mostly a question of personal taste. if you plan on using a stand and canopy, the framless design is irrelivent. also, if you have hang on equiptment or a large lighting system you will also have the same issue. however, if you have suspended lighting and equiptment than can be hidden or better yet plumbed into a sump then you will be better able to apreciate the framelss design.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agree with Kogo in all regards... 
Additionally, the glass centerbrace is nice, eliminates most of the shadowing a plastic brace gives. 
The lip around the edge is nice if you have a wavemaker, gives a little more peace of mind. 
And if you've ever had fish jump out, it's nice peace of mind to keep more in the tank if there chased or whatnot and shoot up the sides of the glass. 
Where were the pics taken?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

As a hobbist that has repaired and made tanks for others. I have spoken with and even met people in the industries that design framless tanks. I notice two things about those tanks you have shown. First, would be the glass it seems to be of a blue glass nature, in other words it has a blue tint to it,most tanks are made with this type of glass. However if your going frameless see if they make them out of a white/cystal glass. You will thank me later, it costs more but clearity of the tank is worth it. Secondly, I would like to have seen, glass strips attached to the bottom inside of the tank, and in the corners. There is alot of pressure on the sides and bottom of a tank once they are filled with gravel water and decore. They guys that make custom tanks will tell you there is less cahnce of leaking with these installed. It basicly give you more area to silicone the tanks together, and you will not see them once the tank is setup. They may tell you that you don't need them that the thinkness of the glass and engineering in the tank if perfect, but I have seen the after effects of a panel popping off, or even the glass bowing...... Other than that I like frameless look.


----------

